# Resident Return Visa - COVID-19



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Dear Expat Community,

I have a question regarding the return residency visa options for permanent residents in Australia.

My family and I received 189 visas three years ago, meaning that, while being permanent residents, our travel options to and from Australia on that visa will expire in spring 2022. As we still aren’t sure whether or not to definitely move to Australia, we arranged for a six-month sabbatical in which we plan on setting up our home base in Australia, get used to the Australian way of life, find a job. And, if everything works out fine, move to Australia.

Initially, we planned our “emigration on probation” for early next year; however, due to the worldwide COVID-19 outbreak, we will have to postpone our plans until July 2021. That doesn’t leave us with too much time until the expiry of our travel options. That’s why we thought about applying for an RRV during our six-month stay in Australia. 

I am aware of the conditions that are listed on the Departments of Home Affairs’ web site however and that, to get the travel options extended for another five years, one would have to have stayed in Australia for two years. Obviously, we won’t meet those requirements. That’s why I would plan on demonstrating “substantial ties” to get our travel options renewed at least for another year.

My questions are:

- Has anybody here demonstrated “substantial ties” to (successfully) getting a 155 or 157 RRV visa?
- If so, could you please share what those ties were? And how strict the Department of Home Affairs evaluates proof?
- Does anybody know for sure if COVID-19 is a valid reason for postponing migration plans and getting an RRV?
- Are there any other options to get the 189 visa travel options extended due to COVID-19?

Thanks much!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> 
> I have a question regarding the return residency visa options for permanent residents in Australia.
> 
> ...


You still have 2 years in hand
A lot of changes will take place in the coming days
No use speculating so far into the future

But substantial ties which come to my mind are 

Property investment 
Job or business 
Children studying in school

Cheers


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You still have 2 years in hand
> A lot of changes will take place in the coming days
> No use speculating so far into the future
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly. Yes, two years seem like a lot of time, but in my experience, they really aren't, given that I have children that go to school which significantly limits our flexibility.

I'd just like to plan ahead a bit. If there are 0 chances of getting an RRV then I'd probably try to come up with an entirely different plan for moving to Australia.

Can you enlighten me about the upcoming changes you've mentioned?


----------



## sahmedraza (Jun 10, 2015)

seventyseven said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> 
> I have a question regarding the return residency visa options for permanent residents in Australia.
> 
> ...


I was granted with 1 year RRV in 2018 in 4 working days, my substantial tie was JOB OFFER and department didn't even verify with my employer and they didn't receive any verification call from department.

Peace


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly. Yes, two years seem like a lot of time, but in my experience, they really aren't, given that I have children that go to school which significantly limits our flexibility.
> 
> I'd just like to plan ahead a bit. If there are 0 chances of getting an RRV then I'd probably try to come up with an entirely different plan for moving to Australia.
> 
> Can you enlighten me about the upcoming changes you've mentioned?


Unfortunately I am not the prime minister or home minister of Australia , to be able to tell you what changes are coming 

Cheers


----------



## lizamarie26 (Feb 28, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> 
> I have a question regarding the return residency visa options for permanent residents in Australia.
> 
> ...


I actually have the exact same situation.

And I have another question, granted that the RRV is granted for another year, what happens after that? Can we apply another extension?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

lizamarie26 said:


> I actually have the exact same situation.
> 
> And I have another question, granted that the RRV is granted for another year, what happens after that? Can we apply another extension?


Of course you can, but whether you will be granted one or not will depend on your circumstances around your commitment to making Australia as your country of residence.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

lizamarie26 said:


> I actually have the exact same situation.
> 
> And I have another question, granted that the RRV is granted for another year, what happens after that? Can we apply another extension?



It‘s good to hear that I‘m not the only one in this situation.  As mentioned, we‘ve pushed our stay to July 2021 but I am unsure of what happens if that doesnt work out due to COVID...

I am really surprised that there is no official information on this as it must affect A LOT of people. Or at least I was unable to retrieve said information.

Is there a way to reach out to the Department of Immigration?

@lizamarie It‘d be great if we could stay in touch and update each other.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

lizamarie26 said:


> I actually have the exact same situation.
> 
> And I have another question, granted that the RRV is granted for another year, what happens after that? Can we apply another extension?




I believe that you can apply for a follow-up RRV as often as you wish if the previous one is about to expire. Thing is that you need to prove that your substantial ties to Australia are still existing.

Does anybody know if one has to apply for a RRV while either the 189 or previous RRV is active or can either expire and apply for it again at a later time?

And is it possible to apply for a RRV from overseas?

Again, I cannot understand why there is zero official information as to what concerns implications on visa expiries in regards of COVID-19


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I believe that you can apply for a follow-up RRV as often as you wish if the previous one is about to expire. Thing is that you need to prove that your substantial ties to Australia are still existing.
> 
> Does anybody know if one has to apply for a RRV while either the 189 or previous RRV is active or can either expire and apply for it again at a later time?
> 
> ...


You can apply for a fresh RRV while the existing travel rights of the PR or subsequent RRV are still valid 
In fact I believe that 99% of all applicants do that
No one wants to be caught in a situation wherein they have no travel rights to enter Australia 

It’s immaterial where you apply from..offshore or onshore
It’s how many days you have spent in Australia and your ties to Australia which are important to decide whether you will get an RRV or not and if so for what period

But again most applicants apply and get it before leaving the shores, because again no one wants to get caught out in a situation wherein they can’t return to Australia in case the RRV is delayed or refused

Cheers


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

seventyseven said:


> Dear Expat Community,
> 
> I have a question regarding the return residency visa options for permanent residents in Australia.
> 
> ...


I am in a Similar situation. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have stayed for only 3 days in Australia. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left. So fingers crossed. Do let me how is it going in your case mate! 
Cheers! 
Murali


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Murali44 said:


> I am in a Similar situation. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have stayed for only 3 days in Australia. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left. So fingers crossed. Do let me how is it going in your case mate!
> Cheers!
> Murali


I believe that somebody in this thread mentioned upcoming Visa changes in regards of COVID-19 so as Visa applicants could hopefully get more time to make their move.

As for now I haven’t found any official information but if somebody could share insights it would be very much appreciated.

I do find it hard to believe that the Department of immigration hasn’t announced any such plans publicly, as the COVID-19 pandemic most definitely affect all Visa applicants at least to some extent.


----------



## Murali44 (Nov 23, 2020)

seventyseven said:


> I believe that somebody in this thread mentioned upcoming Visa changes in regards of COVID-19 so as Visa applicants could hopefully get more time to make their move.
> 
> As for now I haven’t found any official information but if somebody could share insights it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I do find it hard to believe that the Department of immigration hasn’t announced any such plans publicly, as the COVID-19 pandemic most definitely affect all Visa applicants at least to some extent.


I guess the relaxations have been given to Freshly granted Visa holders who could not meet their first entry dates. As far as RRVs are concerned, I have not heard of or read any news on the time extensions. In fact, I spoke to an immigration Lawyer (offered telephonic consultation for a fee). He is of the opinion that when people had all the 5 years to move but didn't, Australian government not necessarily view your intent to move as genuine now. But that can be argued because thousands of PRs and citizens are stranded since 7 months in many countries with less or no flight availability. But this is reviewed and assessed on case to case basis by immigration department. The problem is, you never know how is being qualified from a case officer's point of view. 

Murali


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I believe that somebody in this thread mentioned upcoming Visa changes in regards of COVID-19 so as Visa applicants could hopefully get more time to make their move.
> 
> As for now I haven’t found any official information but if somebody could share insights it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> I do find it hard to believe that the Department of immigration hasn’t announced any such plans publicly, as the COVID-19 pandemic most definitely affect all Visa applicants at least to some extent.


There is no extension of visa as yet of any class or tenure 
The only relaxation is that the IED is waived off
Cheers


----------



## ch_01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Murali44 said:


> I am in a Similar situation. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have stayed for only 3 days in Australia. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left. So fingers crossed. Do let me how is it going in your case mate!
> Cheers!
> Murali


As you mentioned that u donot have ties or job offer etc ,then what reasons you have provided for your RRV application.


----------



## AkhilSharma75 (Feb 19, 2021)

Murali44 said:


> I am in a Similar situation. My 5 year 189 visa expires Feb 2021. I have stayed for only 3 days in Australia. I had plans to move by April this year but COVID-19 changed all plans. I do not have any personal ties or assets or a job offer. I have applied for RRV in August through a MARA registered consultant who confidently says my application will not be rejected and in worst case, I will at least get 3 months RRV ( I know it is not in his control but I can't do much about it as well). It has been 3 months but no updates until yet from Department. I login and check my immiaccount every day but status shows just as "received" I only have about 2 months left. So fingers crossed. Do let me how is it going in your case mate!
> Cheers!
> Murali


Hi Murali,

For benefit of people in the same boat as yours, could you please let us know, if you got your RRV and for how much duration ?. Since we are already in Feb 2021, so would benefit other people who's PR travel rights are going to expire in 2021.

Cheers,
Akhil.


----------



## khalidabbaspk37 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, 

I have Australian PR which is due to expire in Sep 2021. I have only spent 6months in Australia. I want to travel now, but the ticket prices are out of my reach due to travel restrictions. 

I have a 2-year-old Australian Citizen son, will that help me to get RRV if I couldn't travel before the expiry of my PR.

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khalidabbaspk37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Australian PR which is due to expire in Sep 2021. I have only spent 6months in Australia. I want to travel now, but the ticket prices are out of my reach due to travel restrictions.
> 
> ...


As you have spent at least 6 months in Australia and have an Australian son, there is good chance that you will get at least a 3 months RRV and with a bit of luck 1 year
Cheers


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Since the situation on entering Australia hasn't changed for the better, things have worsened with the AU government reducing the number of international arrivals by another 50% to only around 3,000 per week - I wondered if anybody here had news regarding the expiry of PR visas.

I know that the 189 residency itself never expires, only the attached travel options. And I also heard of cases in which the holders of expired 189 visas managed to get a valid RRV years later. But the fact that the AU government seems to ignore most PR holders ticking clocks purposely and that it's next to impossible to get to Australia without spending a fortune on business class flights is very disappointing indeed.

Does somebody in this thread have any updates on whether or not it's possible to extend issued 189 visa timelines or how to travel to Australia after the attached travel options' expiry date? Are there, perhaps, any eases on the issue of RRV visas in planning?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> Since the situation on entering Australia hasn't changed for the better, things have worsened with the AU government reducing the number of international arrivals by another 50% to only around 3,000 per week - I wondered if anybody here had news regarding the expiry of PR visas.
> 
> I know that the 189 residency itself never expires, only the attached travel options. And I also heard of cases in which the holders of expired 189 visas managed to get a valid RRV years later. But the fact that the AU government seems to ignore most PR holders ticking clocks purposely and that it's next to impossible to get to Australia without spending a fortune on business class flights is very disappointing indeed.
> 
> Does somebody in this thread have any updates on whether or not it's possible to extend issued 189 visa timelines or how to travel to Australia after the attached travel options' expiry date? Are there, perhaps, any eases on the issue of RRV visas in planning?


DHA is liberal in granting RRV but not charitable 
It all depends on how many days you have spent in Australia in the last 5 years and when your travel rights expire
Cheers


----------



## Abi007 (Sep 30, 2021)

NB said:


> DHA is liberal in granting RRV but not charitable
> It all depends on how many days you have spent in Australia in the last 5 years and when your travel rights expire
> Cheers



Dear NB,
Seen your answers helping others in the forum. May God Bless You! Kindly help me out with an elaborate answer if possible. While lodging the visa what are the documents I will be needing to submit (mandatory) + any surplus document which will make my application strong

*Details regarding my case for your better understanding - ( Looking to apply RRV 155/157)

Visa Subclass 190 granted on 29th April 2016*

1) *First entry date to Australia (25 January 2017* after being granted the PR visa subclass 190 for WA)

2) *Exit - Entry dates from (outside) Australia ( post 25 Jan 2017)*

a) 5 July 2017 Exit (to Kolkata) - 26 July 2017 Entry (to WA)

b) 24 April 2018 Exit (to Kolkata via Malaysia) - 14 August 2018 (to WA)

c) 24 September 2019 (to Kolkata) - till now stuck in Kolkata (initially came to Kolkata due to some family issues then got stuck due to the international border lock down by Australia post march 2020)

*Considering my case details mentioned below -*

1) Global pandemic result in Aussie International Border closure.
2) *Spent more than 2 years /730 days (as per the exit/entry dates mentioned above from the 1st entry on 25th January 2017 to the last exit on 24th September 2019 ) of physical stay as PR already during my first 5 years*
3) Currently offshore stuck ,desperate to travel back , while* PR visa expired in April 29 2021 *counting 5 yrs from the visa grant letter (29th April 2016)

*What are the chances of success of RRV 155/157 in my case and what will be most likely tenure of grant (5 years/ 1 year/ 3 months/ rejection??!! ) Does it depend on the discretion of the case officer ? Shouldn't I be granted a 5 year RRV 155 considering i spent more than 2 years / 730 days inside Australia as PR? 

Compelling reasons for absence* (Global pandemic resulting in Aussie International Border Closure) .Couldn't return back to Australia /WA despite best efforts. Is Corona pandemic is considered by Australian Visa office as genuine Compelling reason for absence while making a decision on grant of visa (specially for RRV cases like me stranded outside Australia?

*No ties to Australia currently *(as employment tie was there but not currently active as been out of Australia for 2 years)

Looking forward for your reply,
Sincerely
Abi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abi007 said:


> Dear NB,
> Seen your answers helping others in the forum. May God Bless You! Kindly help me out with an elaborate answer if possible. While lodging the visa what are the documents I will be needing to submit (mandatory) + any surplus document which will make my application strong
> 
> *Details regarding my case for your better understanding - ( Looking to apply RRV 155/157)
> ...


Why did you not apply for RRV before your travel rights expired?
Cheers


----------



## Abi007 (Sep 30, 2021)

NB said:


> Why did you not apply for RRV before your travel rights expired?
> Cheers



I know it will sound stupid , but I was under the impression that since I made my first entry to Australia on 25th Jan 2017, my travel rights (in -out of Australia) will remain valid till 25th Jan 2022. Moreover I was passing through a tough time as my father became a serious covid patient in April/may and was hospitalized.

Also Referring to the* immi.homeaffairs.gov.au i*t states under *Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155 and 157*) under Eligibility column - Meet our residence *or* substantial ties requirement.

_"lived in Australia for a total of 2 years in the last 5 years as a permanent resident or Australian citizen, then you meet what is known as the ‘residence requirement’ and will be given a 5 year travel facility on your RRV" _

*Now my question to you is this rule is also effective when you are applying from overseas and you are outside Australia for 2+ years continuously (solely because of the border closure due to pandemic) and lacks any significant ties currently.

Is the Residence and Substantial ties an "Either/Or" requirement ? 

OR

In my particular case BOTH are compulsory requirements along with Compelling Reasons for staying outside Australia as I will be lodging my visa post its expiry (29th April 2021) from offshore?*


Looking forward to hear back from you,

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abi007 said:


> I know it will sound stupid , but I was under the impression that since I made my first entry to Australia on 25th Jan 2017, my travel rights (in -out of Australia) will remain valid till 25th Jan 2022. Moreover I was passing through a tough time as my father became a serious covid patient in April/may and was hospitalized.
> 
> Also Referring to the* immi.homeaffairs.gov.au i*t states under *Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155 and 157*) under Eligibility column - Meet our residence *or* substantial ties requirement.
> 
> ...


Had you applied before the expiry of your travel rights, you would have got 5 years RRV no questions asked
If you apply now, I am not sure how the DHA would treat it
It’s best to apply asap
Cheers


----------



## Abi007 (Sep 30, 2021)

NB said:


> Had you applied before the expiry of your travel rights, you would have got 5 years RRV no questions asked
> If you apply now, I am not sure how the DHA would treat it
> It’s best to apply asap
> Cheers





NB said:


> Had you applied before the expiry of your travel rights, you would have got 5 years RRV no questions asked
> If you apply now, I am not sure how the DHA would treat it
> It’s best to apply asap
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt reply. I understand that I need to apply asap. However since you said you are not sure how DHA would treat it, *my question to you

Is Covid pandemic (International border closure now running for over 18+ months with thousands still stranded overseas is not viewed as a compelling reason enough?* 

*Is there no relaxation given in visa rules/deadlines/ judgements? (RRV/ other visas where entry/exit are concerned) anything you have heard ?

Is there any slightest chance of a rejection in my RRV approval ??? 

or getting issued a 3 months entry (RRV 157)? As I am worried even if they grant me a 3 months approval (not 100% sure at this point if commercial flights will be hitting the ground by that time or not) as its almost like a lottery currently to be able to book a seat in the handful of repatriation flights 

What in your opinion is the most likely outcome in my case ( 5 year/ 1 year/ 3 months/ Rejection)?*

Many thanks


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

My PR is expiring this feb 2022. I wanted to apply for RRV now. But I have been only for a week in Australia in last 5yrs.

*Can someone please let me know, once the RRV is applied, should the applicant be in the same country(India in this case) from where it is applied, till it gets rejected for approved ?*

Asking this because I am planning to apply RRV now and also trying to travel in Jan to Aus (if personal circumstance allow me to travel ),else I would at least have RRV

Please suggest, thanks in Advance. Can some one help me in this case urgently.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PR is expiring this feb 2022. I wanted to apply for RRV now. But I have been only for a week in Australia in last 5yrs.
> 
> ...


Being in the same country as you applied is not a requirement for RRV, so it doesn't matter where you are.
If you are confident of reaching Australia by Jan 2022, I would suggest you apply asap citing Covid and are planning for a January return, but resurgence of Omicron has cast doubt on your plans, which is why you are seeking a RRV.

All the best..!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PR is expiring this feb 2022. I wanted to apply for RRV now. But I have been only for a week in Australia in last 5yrs.
> 
> ...


Even if you do get the RRV, it will probably be only for 3 months 
You have to be quick and nimble if you wish to live your Australian dream
Cheers


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Guys, so I will do both Apply for RRV and try to travel to Aus in January. 
My only worry was whether I can travel to Australia while applying for RRV from India

thanks for the answer guys


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi

I have my must not travel date in Apr-22, i am in India now and am looking to apply for RRV. I have stayed only for a week since 2017 in Australia, and i couldnt make the move till date, because of ill health of my parents and my wifes parents. 

I do not want my PR to lapse, and am willing to enter Australia to get the RRV if it will result in faster processing(from the forum it looks like people got it after 3-4 months of application) and provided i get a 1 year RRV, i can travel back to India. 
Does anyone know if it would be a faster way to apply for RRV if i am in Australia or it makes no difference considering that i am not meeting the 2 year in Australia minimum stay


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks Guys, so I will do both Apply for RRV and try to travel to Aus in January.
> My only worry was whether I can travel to Australia while applying for RRV from India
> 
> thanks for the answer guys


Hi Mr. singh,

Were u sucessful in getting your RRV. did u fly to Australia and apply.Please provide your feedback. I am in a similiar situation. Would it make sense to apply onshore of offshore?


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

gjforaus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my must not travel date in Apr-22, i am in India now and am looking to apply for RRV. I have stayed only for a week since 2017 in Australia, and i couldnt make the move till date, because of ill health of my parents and my wifes parents.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am in a simiiar situation. Have u applied for your RRV onshore of offshore? what was the outcome?


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

seventyseven said:


> I believe that you can apply for a follow-up RRV as often as you wish if the previous one is about to expire. Thing is that you need to prove that your substantial ties to Australia are still existing.
> 
> Does anybody know if one has to apply for a RRV while either the 189 or previous RRV is active or can either expire and apply for it again at a later time?
> 
> ...


I attached my sons visa copy as proof of substantial ties as he lives in Australia. Is that sufficient?


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

gjforaus said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my must not travel date in Apr-22, i am in India now and am looking to apply for RRV. I have stayed only for a week since 2017 in Australia, and i couldnt make the move till date, because of ill health of my parents and my wifes parents.
> 
> ...



Did you apply for RRV from offshore ?
What you wrote in cover letter and what documents did you provide ?
Please let know.


----------

